# John Deere 1032 gearbox and auger shaft



## Cleetus0010 (Jul 21, 2014)

I finally got my old John Deere 1032 snowblower pulled apart and fixed and am now in the progress of putting it back together. However, I have a few questions:
1. What oil/grease should I use when I put the gearbox back together?
2. My augers had seized/rusted onto the shaft, I got them off, but trying to figure out what to do to keep them from getting seized again.

Any thoughts on the questions above are greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Corey


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Cleetus0010 said:


> I finally got my old John Deere 1032 snowblower pulled apart and fixed and am now in the progress of putting it back together. However, I have a few questions:
> 1. What oil/grease should I use when I put the gearbox back together?
> 2. My augers had seized/rusted onto the shaft, I got them off, but trying to figure out what to do to keep them from getting seized again.
> 
> ...


 GREASE up the shafts, and use 80-90 non synthetic gear oil in the case.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Corey, The manual says to use 5w-20 engine oil in the auger gear case. Full is 1-1 1/2" below the fill hole. If you don't have a manual, PM me your email address and I'll send you a PDF of the 826/1032 JD manual.


----------

